# Telephone magneto fun ?



## Daren (Jan 17, 2012)

I barter here at my shop all the time, tools/services/oddities for wood/labor...One guy is always bringing old stuff around to trade for a couple pieces of wood to play with. Yesterday he brought a beat to death looking old crank phone ringer box...I opened it up and the magneto was still perfect. I think it looks cool if nothing else, circa 1904. 

I slapped it on a scrap piece of wood for now. Other than shocking myself with it  (did it enough, pretty much wore the fun off that already) Are there any neat uses for these things ? I like to tinker.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2012)

Man that's too cool. That's a great trade. 



Daren said:


> ... Are there any neat uses for these things ?



Yes. Fishing.


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep, you can fish with it, but not in Mississippi. The Wildlife Conservation Officers around here don't take kindly to it. If they catch you "telephoning" fish they confiscate your boat, all your equipment in the boat, your vehicle, and take you to our nice, new jail. There you are guaranteed two very square meals a day, a nice cot, and exiting interaction with the other guests. No, I've never been IN jail. I was on the police force for 29 years so I've been in the jail many times. But, if you are willing to risk it, I hear that the only better way to fish is to use dynamite.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2012)

Mandolin said:


> Yep, you can fish with it, but not in Mississippi. The Wildlife Conservation Officers around here don't take kindly to it. If they catch you "telephoning" fish they confiscate your boat, all your equipment in the boat, your vehicle, and take you to our nice, new jail. ...



I think pretty much every state frowns on _calling up the fish_. That's why you only do it on private lakes, in your buddy's boat that you borrowed in case you do get caught.


----------



## phinds (Jan 19, 2012)

You could probably hook up something that would scare the crap out of your cats or dogs, but that would just be mean.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2012)

phinds said:


> You could probably hook up something that would scare the crap out of your cats or dogs, but that would just be mean.



That gave me an idea. He has some people who drop by and let themselves into his back door without even knocking. I wonder if he could remove the handle and attach an electric motor to the spindle, with one side of the coil to ground, the the other side to the door knob through a NO door switch that when the door was opened it would close the control circuit to the motor and . . . 

Just thinking out loud. :i_dunno:




.


----------



## phinds (Jan 19, 2012)

You're mean. I love it.


----------



## Daren (Jan 19, 2012)

...Well that would work...until something like this I see happening: I am out running errands/booby trap sprung and my mom decides to pop by and drop off a pie or something. She grabs the handle to let herself in-pie flies in the air after the shock=no more surprise pies...I can't risk it. 


.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2012)

Daren said:


> ...Well that would work...until something like this I see happening: I am out running errands/booby trap sprung and my mom decides to pop by and drop off a pie or something. She grabs the handle to let herself in-pie flies in the air after the shock=no more surprise pies...I can't risk it.
> 
> 
> .



I agree. _Pieless in Lovington_ is no way to live.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 19, 2012)

phinds said:


> You could probably hook up something that would scare the crap out of your cats or dogs, but that would just be mean.



It might be mean to the dogs, but the cats deserve it.
I here by offer my wifes cat to try it out on.


----------



## Daren (Jan 19, 2012)

For now it is just sitting on the shelf...I added a couple hinge pins as a ''handle'' for someone to hang on to when they crank the machine to see what it does.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2012)

Daren said:


> ...I added a couple hinge pins as a ''handle'' for someone to hang on to when they crank the machine to see what it does.



:shout::shout::shout:

:rofl2::dance:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2012)

I think I peed myself reading this thread, too funny. When I was a kid I worked as a moped mechanic, we sat on milk crates to be comfortable working. the guy next to me sat on a metal crate......hmmm....atach jumper wire to coil to metal milk crate and then pedal moped....zzzt....never saw someone jump up so fast. LMAO and I think I peed myself then too.


----------

